# when is it appropriate to use ICD code E11.69



## cwestman (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can shed some light for me when coding NIDDM  with other co morbidity
E11.9  description reads without complications More defined codes exist for diabetes with vascular impairment,ophthalmic,renal and skin conditions  to describe those conditions that may be associated with diabetes .
What I'm wondering is when your coding for a diabetic with HTN ,Hyperlipidemia ,would this be an opportunity to use E11.69 rather than E11.9.
Is there a website or more in depth information available for coding with diabetes
 I would love to work with providers to more accurately report diabetic patient health status.
Looking at our overall  frequency for reporting we are reporting E11.9  very hi ,I just think that doesn't reflect our overall picture
Appreciate very much any feed back or help/direction 
Thanks Cheri


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 20, 2018)

Unless there is a sub-entry under With, then physician needs to link for it to be considered a diabetic complication. There is no Hypertension or Hyperlipidemia under With so E11.9 it is.

https://www.icd10monitor.com/coding-diabetes-time-to-look-at-the-coding-guidelines-again


----------



## cwestman (Jun 21, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you,there are so much conflicting information available it's so easy to get lost in information overload


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 21, 2018)

over utilizing a code like E11.9 is not a problem.  This code is for a type 2 diabetic with no complication.  It is actually a code you would want to see used a lot if you were a statistician as it would indicate a population of diabetics that are being well managed.  I recently listened to an audio conference and I was appalled when the instructor told the listeners that they must avoid all codes that end in 9.  Since it was a taped conference I could not address the speaker directly.  Recently in my classes I have had several attendees that state they have been taught in recent other classes that they must avoid the use of codes that end in 9 and that includes the E11.9 code. They had been instructed to use the E11.69.  I do not know how this gets started and then how it continues to be passed around, however this is a false statement!  E11.9 and E10.9 are great codes that communicate important information regarding your patient and the status of the their diabetes.


----------

